# Sayin hello ;)



## jyzar (Oct 24, 2010)

Hello everyone. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	speaking of lurking, I've benn lurking on and off for a year now... and now i decided to join. FINALLY!

  	yay!

  	jyzar


----------



## nunu (Oct 24, 2010)

Hello


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 24, 2010)

i'm pleased you finally joined up! now you can chat with us all!


----------



## jyzar (Oct 24, 2010)

hi!


----------



## jyzar (Oct 24, 2010)

thanks! im glad i can post too!


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 24, 2010)

Welcome out of lurkdom, and enjoy Specktra.


----------



## Soul Unique (Oct 25, 2010)

Enjoy the forums!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Oct 25, 2010)

Hi & welcome to Specktra!


----------



## Purple (Oct 25, 2010)

Welcome!!


----------



## Susanne (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## Nzsallyb (Oct 28, 2010)

Welcome and hello! just dive right into the forums!


----------

